# New!!



## Moose87 (Nov 23, 2009)

Just a couple pictures of my Dogue de Bordeaux. These are him at 4 months, he's now 6 months and 20 days and easily 75lbs. i will upload more as i get them on my comp!!!


----------



## PhillyAnt (Oct 30, 2009)

One of my favorite types of dog. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

Very cute! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## HarleyandRoscoesMom (Nov 24, 2009)

He is beautiful!!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

awhhhh. Puppies just make me melt. :tongue:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Puppy goodness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smile:


----------

